# "Connexion impossible au serveur"



## Yoco (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai reçu mon Apple TV 2nd génération il y 2 jours, j'ai donc voulu tester la location de film sauf que déception j'essaie encore depuis ces deux derniers jours.
Lorsque que je veux louer un film un message d'erreur apparait "Connexion Impossible. L'apple TV n'a pas pu se connecter au serveur. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement."
Le problème viens de moi ou est-ce un problème serveur Apple ?

Le partage du mac à L'apple TV fonctionne (à peu prêt) bien, musique, films présent dans itunes, photos ... Sauf la location, J'ai essayer de louer un film directement sur le mac pour le stream ensuite sur l'apple TV. Je peux lire le film directement sur le mac mais lorsque je veux le lancer sur l'apple tv il y a une roulette de chargement qui apparait indéfiniment..

Question à part, est-il possible de passer la bibliothèque Itunes (Films et musiques) sur ma Time Capsule sans pour autant que l'apple TV ne mette 3 ans à récupérer les données ? 

Enfin, j'ai pas loin d'une centaine de Giga de film au format AVI donc non supporter par Itunes et l'apple TV, j'ai le logiciel Isquint pour changer le format mais 100Go de film un par un c'est un peu long .. Auriez vous une solution à mon problème ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Yoco (22 Novembre 2010)

Problème miraculeusement résolu ! La location fonctionne bien, ormis le temps qu'il faut pour lire (Disponible dans 80mn x)). 

Je suis toujours preneur de solution pour le transfert de la bibliothèque Itunes sur ma Time capsule et la conversion de tous mes films au format accepté par Itunes / Apple TV.


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Yoco a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Question à part, est-il possible de passer la bibliothèque Itunes (Films et musiques) sur ma Time Capsule sans pour autant que l'apple TV ne mette 3 ans à récupérer les données ?
> 
> ...



Pas sur d'avoir bien compris la première question, mais si tu demande si il est possible de streamé ta bibliothèque depuis la time capsule vers ton ATV, cela n'est malheureusement pas possible  
Il faut passer par un Itunes "natif" donc sur une machine .. les nas &cie (time capsule) ne sont pas pris en charge ... ou pas pour le moment.

Concernant l'autre question, même si je n'est pas de film; je pense qu'il faut se les faire à la main ...


----------



## Yoco (23 Novembre 2010)

Non non je parle de passer la bibliothèque Itunes sur le disque de la Time Capsule car sur le pauvre DD 250Go de mon macbook sa commence à prendre de la place (près de 50go de musique.)
J'ai juste peur que lorsque que je veux utiliser le contenu de ma bibliothèque cela prenne trop de temps (Time capsule > Itunes > Apple TV) le tout par wifi :/


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Ok, j'avais donc mal compris 
Tout est cablé chez moi :rateau: je n'ai pas de films sur ma TC mais de la musique .. le lancement, changement de morceau prend 1-2 secondes, un mix d'une heure prend 3 secondes à démarrer ... par contre pas mal de latence si tu veux bouger à l'intérieur d'un mix et/ou morceau ..


----------

